# Tank placement



## kalika_999 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, first time poster and I believe this is the correct place to post..

Anywho,
I am setting up a 30 gallon tank today and have run into an issue with the filter. 
Originally I planned to put the tank against the wall on a very sturdy built in shelf that runs the whole of the wall on my bedroom. (hard to explain, its like having a whole wall shelf unit) but I had forgotten about the filter that usually is placed hanging off the back. 
I have a lid for this tank and I guess the only way I can set this tank up that way is to put the filter off the front and just have the small lid rest on the system, making it look slightly odd. 

Another idea I had was to put the entire tank on my night table. Its very sturdy and the shape of a box, unfortunately the tank is hanging off 4 inches at each side and now I worry when the water is added, it will strain the glass.

I have no other place to put it and wish to keep it in my bedroom, I wanted to ask opinions about the lack of support on the second idea and see if I should just deal with the filter hanging off the front of the tank.

Thank you.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA! I don't think you should have it hang off on either end, but have you considered a canister filter rather than one that hangs off the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

personally I would not having it hanging over as per your second option as there would be so much stress there. A couple ideas I have seen others express on here with similar problems is to cut a nice thick piece of wood for the underneath of the tank to sit on.

Can you put the hang on back filter on the side of the tank? Or perhaps look into one of the canisters? You can also get a submersible or sponge filter which would also work in your application, does not have to be HOB.

Underwater Filter


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

I had this same thing happen to me with my 10 gal...I ended up hanging the filter off the side, it still didnt obscure anything..and it worked just fine  

I would keep it on the shelf and do this as opposed to the night stand idea...it'll probably be too loud to have right by your head anyways...


----------



## kalika_999 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies and thank you for the welcome Alym!

As for replacing the filter, currently I would have to use the one I have right now, and perhaps in the future I can replace it with something more visually appealing. XD

I originally thought about hanging it off the side but the problem was the lid frame is all the way around and there is a pane for the overhead light; I would have to remove the lid completely and then hang it on the side. 

After some consideration I'm thinking of just having that eye sore on the front as I prefer the safety of the tank over trying to hide the filter, lol.


----------

